# JFrame Größe



## Gast (16. Feb 2007)

Hallo,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Größe eines JFrame so einzustellen, bei der man die "innere" Größe des Fensters angeben kann, also ohne die Titelleiste und den Rahmen, was ja von System zu System verschieden ist?

Bei setSize wird ja die Gesamtgröße angepasst, inklusive Titelleiste und Rahmen.


----------



## Guest (16. Feb 2007)

Versuch's damit
	
	
	
	





```
frame.getContentPane().setPreferredSize(new Dimension(300, 200));
frame.pack();
```
Ansonsten ist es Look & Feel abhängig, wie dick die Rahmen etc. sind.


----------



## SlaterB (16. Feb 2007)

schau dir
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5/docs/api/java/awt/Container.html#getInsets()
an


----------

